# Introducing Indigo and Violet.



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

These are our babies Indigo and Violet. 

This was Indigo when we first got him. He had a bad URI and was very small and skinny, we later found out he had a heart problem and IBD as well but he's really come on since then.










This is Violet a month after we got her, she is very shy, but not at all afraid of the Christmas tree.










This is Violet's favourite position to sleep in, this is right after she was spayed, when her hair first started growing back in.










This was Violet the night she first experienced Cat Nip, she was feeling very wild :wink: 










Indigo was desperately trying to inhale it all.










Violet later passed out.










Violet on her tree.










Indigo in his.










A cat nip induced love in.










Indigo spacing out.










And this was Violet trying to get our attention when we were taking photo's of Indigo.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh they are gorgeous....I just love that steel blue-gray color.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Me, too. And they look like such cuddle-cats!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They are pretty cats!


----------



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

MikePageKY said:


> Oh they are gorgeous....I just love that steel blue-gray color.


Thank you.


----------



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

timskitties said:


> Me, too. And they look like such cuddle-cats!!


Ah, if only they were :wink: Well actually Indigo does allow cuddling but Violet will not permit it at all. She will come for attention and I am allowed to stroke her and I can comb her all day if I like but picking up is not allowed, laps are of the devil as far as she is concerned and she freaks out totally if you put two hands on her at once.

It's torture as she feels divine and to squeeze her would be heaven.

Indigo will permit picking up but only if I hold him like a baby, he doesn't do laps either however he does like to sit on my head when I am sleeping  

Violet sleeps with me every night as long as I understand that under no circumstances am I to put two hands on her or otherwise make moves that might suggest I would like to pick her up. She follows me everywhere, she is my little shadow, I think she thinks she is a dog. 

Best cat's ever though, they really are fantastic and we love them immensely.


----------



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> They are pretty cats!


Thank you, your Baby looks like a beauty in your sig.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow, this is like looking at my own cats! I can't believe how similar they are. Incredible!!

I love their eyes, too.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

very pretty kittys! love thier color


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

lymekaps said:


> Wow, this is like looking at my own cats! I can't believe how similar they are. Incredible!!
> 
> I love their eyes, too.


I love how you have one of yours over your shoulder. Indigo will sit on a shoulder if you are in a chair but he wouldn't stay there if we got up.


----------



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

dmcwlvssr said:


> very pretty kittys! love thier color


Thank you. I love the colour of yours.


----------



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

AllergyCat said:


> They are beautiful!!!


Thank you.


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

I absolutely adore your cats!!!!! They look like my grey kitty but your kitties eyes are a different green. Grey kitties are awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

snorkmaiden said:


> lymekaps said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, this is like looking at my own cats! I can't believe how similar they are. Incredible!!
> ...


That's Pumpkin. She's such a climber! She loves being up on my shoulder or back -- it's a bit painful at times when she refuses to let go. 8O 

How old are Indigo and Violet? Pumpkin and Pepper just had their first birthday last month.


----------



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

Violet was one on the tenth of June and Indigo was one on the 28th of July. They have the same dad but different Mum's so they are half brother and sister, are yours related also?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yes, mine are sisters from the same litter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

Your cats are beautiful.

This is fftopic but I was wondering if your name comes from that cartoon called the Snorks?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

murried2 said:


> This is fftopic but I was wondering if your name comes from that cartoon called the Snorks?


Hehe, I'm going off topic, too -- where'd you get that emoticon, Amanda?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

snorkmaiden said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> > They are pretty cats!
> ...


You're welcome and thanks!


----------



## LuLu (Sep 9, 2005)

*B-E-A-UTIFUL*

Pretty kitties you got there. I love the color of their coats and their eyes. I must say their eyes had my attention! Beautiful!  

LuLu, Tana, & baby Carina :catrun


----------



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

lymekaps said:


> Yes, mine are sisters from the same litter.


Ah that is nice, my two only met eachother on the day I got them. We had only planned to get one but we fell in love with little Indigo when we saw him and took him too.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

snorkmaiden said:


> We had only planned to get one but we fell in love with little Indigo when we saw him and took him too.


I can see why!


----------



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

murried2 said:


> Your cats are beautiful.
> 
> This is fftopic but I was wondering if your name comes from that cartoon called the Snorks?


The name is from the Moomins (but it might be called the Snorks somewhere in the world), there are several incarnations of the Moomins but I watched the puppet series that showed in the UK in the 1980's. 

Snorkmaiden was a very feminine character and I liked her the most  http://www.muumimaailma.fi/englanti/muumit.html You can see a picture of her cartoon character there. The official Moomin site with all the various forms it came in is here http://www.themoomins.com/ delightful little things they are.


----------



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: B-E-A-UTIFUL*



LuLu said:


> Pretty kitties you got there. I love the color of their coats and their eyes. I must say their eyes had my attention! Beautiful!
> 
> LuLu, Tana, & baby Carina :catrun


Thank you, they are very bewitching. My neighbours had a Chartreux when I was growing up and I was completely hooked by both her colour and her eyes, I've dreamt of having one of my own since then so it is a joy to finally have them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

This is the Snorks that I was thinking of. It was kinda like the Smurfs but underwater. I loved that show.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Your kitties are georgeous and look so huggable. Funny how one of them hates being picked up or even if you act like you're going to pick them up


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

WOW they are gorgeous. Are they Russian Blues? They look exactly like my little Gracie!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

*swoons*

ahh they are just lovely. You should take WAY more pictures of them.


----------



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

debo said:


> WOW they are gorgeous. Are they Russian Blues? They look exactly like my little Gracie!


Thank you, they are Chartreux.


----------



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

reeeeka said:


> *swoons*
> 
> ahh they are just lovely. You should take WAY more pictures of them.


Thank you, I do take a lot of photo's but unfortunately they don't always believe in keeping still when I take them :wink:


----------



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

kitkat said:


> Your kitties are georgeous and look so huggable. Funny how one of them hates being picked up or even if you act like you're going to pick them up


Yes, Violet has serious shyness issues. However, I've not had her a year yet and all the time she seems to get a little more brave and a little more loving, I hope that one day she will trust me enough to let me have a good squeeze of her


----------



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

murried2 said:


> This is the Snorks that I was thinking of. It was kinda like the Smurfs but underwater. I loved that show.


That's so funny that we both loved entirely different snorks :wink:


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

They are sooo cute! Indigo looks soo healthy and beautiful now. The cat nip pictures were great too!


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

They have beautiful beautiful eyes. I always imagined my 4th kitty would be a charcoal color like you babies. I seem to fall for the solid color cats!


----------

